# My Butt Itches....and Twill scratches...



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Little box arrives with no fanfare....inconspicuous enough. I opened it, and no note, no explanation...but none were needed. You see, this package eminated from the great state of Wisconsin. Inside were two items. A back (read: butt) scratcher, and a Tatuaje Reserva. Who else but Tony (Twill).  

Tony, thank you for thinking of me and my itchy butt! Now this mandates a Border Herf, as I am going to need step by step instructions and a demonstration on how to use this!! :r 

Thank you my Brother, for the thought and the belly laugh! You are a great Gorilla, and we better be herfing again soon.  You made my day!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

:r Nice


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

Now your fingers will stay clean ! :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*



RPB67 said:


> Now your fingers will stay clean ! :r


:r :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*



RPB67 said:


> Now your fingers will stay clean ! :r


I knew there had to be a downside!! :r


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

That's a very thoughtful gift, the cigar too!

Dmntd


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

Too funny, Nice thoughtful hit on the hog Tony


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

Better leave that at home when you come to herfs there big guy!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*



ToddziLLa said:


> Better leave that at home when you come to herfs there big guy!


I will....I got you and Freddy at the Herfs!! :r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*



icehog3 said:


> I will....I got you and Freddy at the Herfs!! :r


:r :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

Man thats something a feller concerned enough about the health of another fellers buttocks to send such a thoughtful gift is more than just mere words can describe. Tony takes being a BOTL to new heights. And a stogie to smoke whilest yens scratch to boot, well maybe booty is a better word for such an occasion? Anywho, congrats Tom, and WTG Tony.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

Nice hit by Tony. I guess there can be no "my butt itches" comments without the reply of "scratch it yourself". Awesome.

scottie


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

man that must be a precise itch.........yuck u

ATL


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

You might want to stay off the Stoli when using that thing, Tom. It could be dangerous.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

No video demonstrations please.Tony,that was extremely thoughtful of you to think of Toms butt  Enjoy it Tom,i hope it gives you satisfaction for years to come...


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

Tom you really should see someone about that itchy butt, that smell is getting so bad that us Wi boys are starting to notice it :r

Great hit Tony :w


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

NICE! Make sure to clean it off before we herf; actually it might not matter. Our chain smoking of cigars will probably overshadow the worst butt odors.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

Gonna have a little scratch and smoke action goin on!!! Nice one DonWeb, and just what Tom needed!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

I have the exact same (????) scratcher and will never be able to look at it without thinking about this thread.. ooooooooh YUCK!!!! LOL

WTG Tony and what a way to hit our charming Icehog!! Something good and something usefull. Congrats Tom!!

We're still waiting on our herf too by the way... :bx and we're not going to have dueling scatches either!! LOL


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

:r :r

that is Tony all the way:w . ya never know what to expect from him

WTG Tony!

border herfBORDER HERF BORDER HERF


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

Tom you know there is more than one Tony living in WI...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*



Twill413 said:


> Tom you know there is more than one Tony living in WI...


And some changes need to be made!!

This hysterical and delicious bomb was my consolation prize from Twill's (Tony's) contest!! I am such a DB, I saw Wisconsin and Tony, and made the error...especially since the other Tony has hit me up with Tatuajes in the past.

Tony (Twill Tony), please accept my humblest apologies for the misidentification whilst I go hit the penalty box for 2 minutes...maybe even a misconduct!!

Thanks Tony, but the original sentiments are still the same...you made my day!!

Can I make it up to you with a little RG?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

Haha.... was waiting for this post once you told me about it today Tony, enjoy the scratcher Tom!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*



RPB67 said:


> Now your fingers will stay clean ! :r


But it will make biting your nails much more tasty....:r

Nice hit, Tony.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*



King James said:


> Haha.... was waiting for this post once you told me about it today Tony, enjoy the scratcher Tom!


I can't until Tony gives me a demonstration!! :r


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*



icehog3 said:


> I can't until Tony gives me a demonstration!! :r


well....the only solution would be what Allan eluded to earlier. * Border Herf! Border Herf! Border Herf!*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*



King James said:


> well....the only solution would be what Allan eluded to earlier. * Border Herf! Border Herf! Border Herf!*


I'm in!!!


----------



## Leeboob (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: My Butt Itches....and DonWeb scratches...*

just remember, it's just like a brush for your head, you still have to pick the hair out of it from time to time or it just won't work right.

Lee


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Very nice.
Is it dishwasher safe?


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Bigga Petey said:


> Very nice.
> Is it dishwasher safe?


LOL!

Dmntd


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Your Hogness Sir,

It is not all your fault that you got confused, since there are a lot of Tony's (more Dave's I think thought) floating around the board. The main thing is that you had a good laugh. Also now you have something nice to smoke and a tool to get at those itches you just can't get to with a big gorilla paw or after a tough workout when the arms won't move. Just don't get the two confused. Cowabunga Dude!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Your Hogness Sir,
> 
> Just don't get the two confused. Cowabunga Dude!


 :r Betcha he'll only make that mistake once!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

nice


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

:r too funny


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

a truly well performed... and deserved... delivery.

(TWill: if you stop sneak bombs - there will be no more confusion)


----------

